# Theological Institutions



## R.G. Sassard (Jun 29, 2019)

Does anybody know of good universities/institutions to study theology abroad, in places like Europe? Places where they believe in the authority of the Scriptures where you can get a solid Christian education? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hamalas (Jun 29, 2019)

https://presbyterianseminary.org.uk/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iainduguid (Jun 29, 2019)

Hamalas said:


> https://presbyterianseminary.org.uk/


While I'm excited to see this venture, it hardly qualifies (yet) as a fully fledged seminary from an international perspective. It may provide an opportunity to train some of their own future ministers locally, but for now it seems that they have only a handful of students. I hope that day will come, but it's not there yet.

Of course, the reason for its existence is the dearth of such places in Britain (and Europe more broadly). I've sometimes heard it said that if you took all of the expat Brits teaching at American seminaries, and sent them home you could staff a pretty fair British institution. The problem is that there is no such British institution. In England, the options are primarily Anglican schools like Oak Hill or Wycliffe Hall, which would be broad evangelical, or small institutions like London Theological Seminary, which would use primarily adjunct instructors who are pastors. In Scotland, you have Edinburgh Theological Seminary (formerly Free Church College) as well as another micro seminary in the Free Church Continuing Seminary. Highland Theological College would be more conservative than the four old Universities. In Wales, you have Wales Evangelical School of Theology. In Northern Ireland, you have Union Theological College. 

Continental Europe is similarly challenging. I know of a small Reformed seminary in Aix en Provence in France, Martin Bucer seminary in Germany, and Baltic Reformed Seminary in Latvia, though there are probably other small ventures. There are some denominational schools in the Netherlands, which might qualify. 

None of these would be comparable in size or academic excellence to any of the top ten Reformed seminaries in the US for MDiv level education. Which is why those students from Britain who are able to do so tend to come to the US (as I myself did 35 years ago).

Post-MDiv level education is a different story: there are plenty of excellent places to do PhD studies in Europe, if you have the money. But most of them would not qualify as "believing in the authority of the Scriptures".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chad Hutson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hi Ryan, I noticed you are a student at Appalachian Bible College, or perhaps a graduate. I wonder how that institution would rate in light of your question? Are they Reformed? 30 years ago they were fundamentalist, I wonder if they have changed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 29, 2019)

Unless you are asking on behalf of someone over here who wants to engage in such studies, I would not bother coming to Europe. There are much better places in the USA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## R.G. Sassard (Jun 30, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Unless you are asking on behalf of someone over here who wants to engage in such studies, I would not bother coming to Europe. There are much better places in the USA.


Yeah, that’s what it seems. I was interested for myself, as I know that European universities can be much more affordable than here in the USA, and also give me exposure to different cultures and push me out of my comfort zone a little. But yes, there are plenty of solid places here for sure.


----------



## R.G. Sassard (Jun 30, 2019)

Chad Hutson said:


> Hi Ryan, I noticed you are a student at Appalachian Bible College, or perhaps a graduate. I wonder how that institution would rate in light of your question? Are they Reformed? 30 years ago they were fundamentalist, I wonder if they have changed?


Yes I am a student there. They are still fundamentalists. They do truly love the Lord though and really focus on training up servants for the Lord and for the Church. It’s a quality education, although I do differ on things and lean more reformed. I’m certainly not a fundamentalist by any means, and not everyone who goes there is either. I’m considering transferring to somewhere else more reformed, or at least more Calvinistic, if I can make it work financially. It is a pretty affordable school at 23k/year, but that’s still an awful lot for me and really pushing my limit even with all of the financial aid I get. But the Lord has been good and He has been providing


----------



## R.G. Sassard (Jun 30, 2019)

iainduguid said:


> While I'm excited to see this venture, it hardly qualifies (yet) as a fully fledged seminary from an international perspective. It may provide an opportunity to train some of their own future ministers locally, but for now it seems that they have only a handful of students. I hope that day will come, but it's not there yet.
> 
> Of course, the reason for its existence is the dearth of such places in Britain (and Europe more broadly). I've sometimes heard it said that if you took all of the expat Brits teaching at American seminaries, and sent them home you could staff a pretty fair British institution. The problem is that there is no such British institution. In England, the options are primarily Anglican schools like Oak Hill or Wycliffe Hall, which would be broad evangelical, or small institutions like London Theological Seminary, which would use primarily adjunct instructors who are pastors. In Scotland, you have Edinburgh Theological Seminary (formerly Free Church College) as well as another micro seminary in the Free Church Continuing Seminary. Highland Theological College would be more conservative than the four old Universities. In Wales, you have Wales Evangelical School of Theology. In Northern Ireland, you have Union Theological College.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input!


----------



## Chad Hutson (Jun 30, 2019)

R.G. Sassard said:


> Yes I am a student there. They are still fundamentalists. They do truly love the Lord though and really focus on training up servants for the Lord and for the Church.


Yes, that has been my experience with them. They are sincere and conservative. The users of this board have no idea of the great need for Reformed and conservative theology in West Virginia. I feel like the Macedonians: "come help us!"
Anyway, best wishes on your studies.

Reactions: Rejoicing 1


----------

